# Millipede eating habits



## galeogirl (Sep 8, 2002)

I have three Peruvian yellow-green millipedes (no species name provided) that I purchased from Arachnocentric last spring.  They all appear to be healthy, but I have a really hard time finding things that they will eat.  So far the only things they've accepted have been apples, cucumber, and zucchini.  I suspect that they may be living off of the high leaf mulch content of the organic potting soil I use in their cage.

Does anyone else have any experience with these millis?  I don't have any pictures but they're banded with yellow and green, about as thin as a pencil and roughly 4 inches long.  I believe they're still juveniles because the description of them when I bought them said that they got up to 6 inches in length.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't know that you necessarily have a problem... I know many people who feed their AGBs cucumber dusted with calcium almost exclusivley....


----------



## Wade (Sep 11, 2002)

I use leaf litter and rotten hardwood with millipedes, in addition to the veggies.  This is pretty close to the natural diet of most!

Wade


----------



## Botar (Dec 15, 2002)

Galeogirl,

I just got one of those from a guy when I bought a bunch of T's.  He gave me one of those, 2 giant Africans, and a red-leg of some sort.  They are for my daughter and she is thrilled.  She's been after me to get some for quite a while now.  I've only had them for a couple of days, but they all chowed on some cucumber when I got them home.  I can post a picture of them if anyone is interested.

Botar


----------



## Gillian (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Botar _
> *  I can post a picture of them if anyone is interested.
> 
> Botar *



Botar,
   Please do...I feel that I've been bit by the millie bug. (those pied millies of Art's pushed me over..)

Peace,
Gillian


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gillian _
> *Botar,
> Please do...I feel that I've been bit by the millie bug. (those pied millies of Art's pushed me over..)
> 
> ...


You should really get bit by the centi bug instead...  unless you're looking for something that's handleable.


----------



## Botar (Dec 18, 2002)

Well here is a shot of the yellow/green from Peru.  I have no idea of the scientific name as these were just given to me and I'm fairly clueless.

Botar


----------



## Botar (Dec 18, 2002)

Here is a shot of the red-leg.  Any help with scientific names from the more informed would be helpful.

Botar


----------



## Botar (Dec 18, 2002)

And here is the happy 6-year old with her new pet... complete in sexy nightgown... or at least she thinks it's sexy.

Botar


----------

